# Paint colour match for Autotrail grey skirt?



## Whyteleafe (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, I damaged the offside rear wheel arch of my 2007 Cheyenne 630 getting too friendly with a concrete post and have managed to repair the fibreglass gelcoat. Mark Atkinson of Autotrail helped by quoting an ICI Auto-Color code 8LBR but this would need to be professionally mixed and applied with a spray gun. Since the damage area is not too massive I was hoping to source a near match in the automotive spray can ranges but most are based on car manufacturers codes.
Has anyone any good ideas? I have some gelcoat pieces to compare.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The ONLY way you will get an exact match is to have it mixed.

However if you take your gel coat bits along to somewhere that does a decent range of aerosol cans you should find one pretty close.

If its JUST the wheel arch that you need to paint then a "pretty close" colour will do the job as its not near anything else the same (original) colour so cannot be accurately compared against it :wink:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

My local paint factors will mix to a code and supply it in a spray can. I'm assuming most factors have that facility so it's worth asking. Costs a little more than an off the shelf can from Halfords but at least you get the right colour.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Phil is quite correct. Many factors can offer that service. An exact match is another thing though, even using the code, Alan.


----------



## Whyteleafe (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks to the members who have replied so far. I did manage to buy a single custom made aerosol from a local Motor Factor. I looked through many swatches a found a close match which was a Mercedes Grey. The cost was £8.50 and made up while I waited.
Result!
If I need something closer, I will have to remove one of the hinged side panels and leave it with them to do a proper match.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They should be able to make it up from your RAL code (paint colour code) which can probably be found under the bonnet, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Phil is quite correct. Many factors can offer that service. An exact match is another thing though, even using the code, Alan.


The answer is to find a motor factor/refinishing supplier who has a paint colour meter.

They will just sample a nearby point on the paint and their machine will automatically mix a matching paint which they then load into an aerosol can for you.

I think the cost is about £15-20.

I know that, 'cos I've just had it done in Wisbech.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not always a guarantee Stanner.

I visited numerous paint specialists all round the midlands a couple of years ago trying to get a match for the metallic silver on our Frankia. None got close. I had the RAL code but that mix was miles out.

Several with the paint scanning devices (forgotten the name) tried and gave up too. Admittedly that was a metallic paint. I never got a match that was close enough for it not to stick out like a sore thumb, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Not always a guarantee Stanner.
> 
> I visited numerous paint specialists all round the midlands a couple of years ago trying to get a match for the metallic silver on our Frankia. None got close. I had the RAL code but that mix was miles out.
> 
> Several with the paint scanning devices (forgotten the name) tried and gave up too. Admittedly that was a metallic paint. I never got a match that was close enough for it not to stick out like a sore thumb, Alan.


I didn't think we were talking metallic here, just plain old battleship grey.

Metallic is another kettle of fish altogether and one (good) reason I refuse to have it.

I have only ever had one one metallic (pearlescent actually) car and never again.


----------

